

Evictions changing face of San Francisco as landlords court affluent tech crowd - yapcguy
http://www.sfexaminer.com/sanfrancisco/ellis-act-evictions-changing-landscape-of-san-francisco-housing/Content?oid=2585077

======
yapcguy
This is today's front page story in the SF Examiner. More commentary here:

 _" As of earlier this year, evictions of all kinds across the city hit a
12-year high.

Last year, Randy Shaw of Beyond Chron pointed to a real estate outfit called
Urban Green Investments who were targeting buildings in Chinatown, North
Beach, and the Mission and forcing similar evictions."_

[http://sfist.com/2013/09/23/chinatown_is_the_next_frontier_f...](http://sfist.com/2013/09/23/chinatown_is_the_next_frontier_for.php)

...and here:

 _" On April 15, the Board of Supervisors Land Use Committee again considers
legislation to overturn San Francisco’s thirty year old condo conversion law.
On April 8, 97 year old Mary Phillips became the latest victim of this
proposal, receiving an Ellis Act eviction notice for her apartment at 55
Dolores where she has lived since 1976. The building is owned by Urban Green
Investments, which has used evictions and tenant buyouts under pressure to
vacate rental units and replace them with TIC’s (it is also harassing longtime
tenants of a nearby building at 49-53 Guerrero). If Mayor Lee and the
Supervisors needed further evidence before acting to deter tenant displacement
for future condo conversions, the targeting of Mary Phillips is it."_

[http://www.beyondchron.org/articles/Ellis_Eviction_Notice_Se...](http://www.beyondchron.org/articles/Ellis_Eviction_Notice_Served_on_97_Year_Old_Tenant_As_Speculators_Seek_Weaker_Condo_Law_11208.html)

